# AK-47 Shooting Demonstration (HD)



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Having some fun with the good old WASR 10/63, this one has a Tapco T6, butt pad, and Hogue grip. Shooting cheap Russian steal ammo, put over 350 rounds through it in the session yesterday...not a single FTF, the only thing happening now on the rifle is the bolt is not locking back after the last round.

Here's the video:

AK-47 Shooting Demonstration (HD)- YouTube


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

cool,the ak is a great weapon


----------

